# Do carburetor ID tags have a date code?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just picked up these tags for a 64 GTO. I know the numbers are correct to identify the front, middle, rear carbs. But does the "M5 58" mean anything, such as a date? Thank you.


----------

